# Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend



## Anglerboard-Team (11. Juni 2007)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG von Cornelia Behm, agrarpolitische Sprecherin der 
Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN vom 11. Juni 2006


*Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend

Exportverbot für Glasaale erforderlich​*
Zu den heutigen Beschlüssen des Fischereirates zum Schutz des Aals 
erklärt Cor-nelia Behm, agrarpolitische Sprecherin von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE 
GRÜNEN:

„Die beschlossenen Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Aals sind in der Sache 
völlig unzureichend. Nötig wäre ein Exportverbot für Glasaale gewesen. 
Denn man kann den bedrohten Aal nicht schützen, wenn man die Jungfische 
weiter als Delikatesse in den Fernen Osten verkauft!“

Anstelle eines Exportverbots wurde nur beschlossen, dass bis 2013 - also 
in sechs Jahren! – 60 Prozent der gefangenen Glasaale innerhalb der EU 
zum Besatz in heimischen Flüssen eingesetzt werden müssen.

Behm: „Dass Seehofer dies als großen Erfolg verkaufen will, ist ein Hohn 
und wird der Sache nicht gerecht. Bei dieser Einigung kann man 
allenfalls von einem klei-nen Schritt in die richtige Richtung sprechen, 
denn die ursprünglichen Pläne der EU-Kommission sahen keinerlei 
Beschränkungen für den Glasaal vor.

Frankreich und Spanien handeln in dieser Sache völlig verantwortungslos. 
Es ist traurig, dass sich gegen diese beiden Fischereinationen 
Nachhaltigkeit in der Fi-schereipolitik offensichtlich nicht durchsetzen 
lässt.“

Büro Cornelia Behm (MdB)
Agrarpolitische Sprecherin der
Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN
Platz der Republik 1, 11011 Berlin
Tel. 030-227 71566, Fax 76165
www.cornelia-behm.de


----------



## mlkzander (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

kriegen wir nicht ständig schrott als neu und gut verkauft?
zum kot... ist das 
aber so ist das in einer ordentlichen demokratie nunmal....
mit uns deutschen kann man eh machen was man will, da brennen anderswo schon autos


----------



## blackeye (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

meiner meinung nach sollte man den politikern dafür in denn AR... tretten die labern zwar nur drüber aber machen werden die es sowieso nicht:e


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



mlkzander schrieb:


> aber so ist das in einer ordentlichen demokratie nunmal....



 Ich hoffe Du warst wählen und hast eine für deine Interessen vertretene Partei gewählt... 



mlkzander schrieb:


> mit uns deutschen kann man eh machen was man will, da brennen anderswo schon autos


:vleider sind das grundsätzlich die falschen Autos von Leuten wie dir und mir.  Weiss nicht ob das Demokratisch ist oder zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Viele Deutsche sitzen Zuhause wenns darum geht den Bon****en bei Wahlen "in den Ar*** zu treten", so siehst aus.Aber danach lauthals rummeckern. Kuckst du hier. 



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Magdeburger Chaussee 71[/FONT]


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Nachdem ursprünglich 70% für Besatzmaßnahmen gefordert (www.aalfreunde.de - Rettungspläne für den Aal vorerst gescheitert)und von Spanien und Frankreich nur 20% zugestanden wurden, bin ich über die 60% ja fast positiv überrascht!


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Da müßte ein Schohnmaß für den Aal gesetzt werden und nicht nur in Deutschland sondern auch in den EU-Ländern aber wer kümmert sich den um sowas in der EU ?
...richtig,da gibts niemand.
Die EU-Länder sind beigetreten nur für den eigenen Profit.
Da müßten die Grünen-Parteien aus den EU-Ländern sich zusammensetzen und eine Lösung finden.Schließlich ist der Aal wie auch der Lachs bedroht.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Ob da die Grünen die richtigen sind wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Die labern am meisten und verstehen am wenigsten.
Wenns nach denen geht werden bald selbst kleinste Gebirgsbäche mit "umweltfreundlichen" Wasserkraftwerken zugebaut und vernichtet.


----------



## maesox (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

....Theoretiker eben....keinen blassen haben die


----------



## arno (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Moin!
Naja, 60 % ....................!
Da bleiben in Wirklichkeit 20 % für den Besatz übrig!
Oder noch weniger!
Nur, wenn erstmal keine Aale mehr da sind, haben die sich ihr eigenes Geschäft kaputt gemacht!
Die laufen mit offenen Augen ins verderben!
Man kann es nicht verstehen, warum die so handeln!

Zum Thema Wahlmüdigkeit:
Wen soll man den wählen?
Selbst das kleinste Übel ist zu schlimm!
Viele Leute gehen nicht wählen, weils eh nichts bringt!
Ob Schwarz, Rot oder Grün, die handeln eh alle Realitätsfremd!
Ich gehe zwar zur Wahl, aber von mir bekommt keiner eine Stimme!
Aber da ich dort war , zählt auch meine Stimme!


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



> Ob Schwarz, Rot oder Grün, die handeln eh alle Realitätsfremd!



Richtig. Drum wähle ich auch keinen der obigen. Du hast das die für mich wichtigste Partei vergessen.
FDP. Bevor das Genöle losgeht: erst Parteiprogramm lesen...meiner Meinung nach versuchen die schon seit Jahren genau das Richtige...das was eigentlich alle wollen. Nur werden sie leider ignoriert. Wegen ihrer Fehler der Vergangenheit? Ich weiss es nicht...


----------



## arno (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Richtig. Drum wähle ich auch keinen der obigen. Du hast das die für mich wichtigste Partei vergessen.
> FDP. Bevor das Genöle losgeht: erst Parteiprogramm lesen...meiner Meinung nach versuchen die schon seit Jahren genau das Richtige...das was eigentlich alle wollen. Nur werden sie leider ignoriert. Wegen ihrer Fehler der Vergangenheit? Ich weiss es nicht...



Naja, das ist Ansichtssache!|uhoh:


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

na klar


----------



## hans albers (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



> Du hast das die für mich wichtigste Partei vergessen.
> FDP.


... mit olle guido im spass mobil...
nee lass ma stecken....|supergri

und zum thema:
ist leider zu wenig , um
den aal nachhaltig zu schützen, 
bzw. die bestände zu halten...


greetz
hans


----------



## SCREAM (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

da wir ja irgendwie alle mit den politikern unzufrieden sind würde ich sagen da muss man was machen und da giebts eigentlich nur 3 dinge die man da machen kann

1.zur nächsten wahl müssen sich alle angler auf eine partei einigen und dann auch wählen gehen

2.wir gründen ne eigene partei (DAP - Deutsche Angler Partei)

3.(das ist jetzt kein aufruf liebe staatsschützer#h) falls mal alle politiker im bundestag sind |kopfkrat, fackeln wir das teil ab:vik:und gründen danach unsere partei 


in dem sinne ...


----------



## SCREAM (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

nagut das is ein bisschen extrem
ok punkt 3 nehme ich zurück 1. wärs strafbar (Brandstiftung)2.schade um das gebäude


...ich habe nichts gegen politiker...jedenfalls nichts wirksames


----------



## NorbertF (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



SCREAM schrieb:


> da wir ja irgendwie alle mit den politikern unzufrieden sind würde ich sagen da muss man was machen und da giebts eigentlich nur 3 dinge die man da machen kann
> 
> 1.zur nächsten wahl müssen sich alle angler auf eine partei einigen und dann auch wählen gehen


Na welchen der Politiker die irgendwo hocken hast du denn gewählt? Die Parteien entscheiden ja mittlerweile alleine wer ein Amt bekommt und welches. In der Regel regiert ja nichtmal mehr die Partei die die Mehrheit hatte. Demokratie ist das keine mehr.



> 2.wir gründen ne eigene partei (DAP - Deutsche Angler Partei)



Das kann nur furchtbar werden :q#d



> 3.(das ist jetzt kein aufruf liebe staatsschützer#h) falls mal alle politiker im bundestag sind |kopfkrat, fackeln wir das teil ab:vik:und gründen danach unsere partei



Das wird daran scheitern dass nie alle da sind :vik:
Ja wäre echt schade um das Gebäude:q :m
Gut dass du noch dazu sagtest dass es ein Scherz ist...


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Achso, ein Scherz, ich hatte schon den Benzinkanister besorgt!


----------



## sam1000-0 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

....heh,das ist gar keine schlecht Idee mit der DAP!


----------



## SCREAM (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> ....heh,das ist gar keine schlecht Idee mit der DAP!


 
na dann machen wir es doch was hindert uns

ich bin dabei :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Toll, die Kritik der Grünen.
Da verzocken die über Jahre unseren Haushalt, produzieren hunderttausende von Arbeitslosen, schaffen es nicht, auch nur einen einzigen Aal zu schützen und wollen nun 60% als schlecht verkaufen.
Das ist Politik....

Für die sind Aale doch sowieso nur Kormoranfutter. Es geht denen doch nicht um Angler!""


----------



## NorbertF (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

oh ein Gesinnungsgenosse  *handschüttel*


----------



## feinripp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Die Grünen, sind das nicht die selbstlosen Naturschützer die z.B:

unsere Gewässer mit Minikraftwerken zupflastern wegen der bösen Kernkraft, 
den Kormoran als immer noch schützenswert betrachten und die auch gerne eine türkische Strophe inner Nationalhymne haben wollen?

Ja die find ich voll cool.. :k


----------



## argon08 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

leute es ist vielleicht nicht wirklich viel was dabei rausgekommen, ist aber immerhin ein anfang!!auch wenn es ein tropfen auf den heissen stein ist. ich finde das gar nicht schlecht !!
2013 sieht länger aus als es ist. 

meiner meinung nach ist hier schon mal ein anfang gemacht worden und hoffe das das problem weiterhin behandelt wird und vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach...

zur politik kann man nur eins sagen nicht immer nur schimpfen sondern selber mal anpacken und aktiv werden nur so kann man auch was ändern (bitte keiner partei zuordnen dies ist eine allgemeine aussage)


----------



## argon08 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

die auch gerne eine türkische Strophe inner Nationalhymne haben wollen?


dies ist (fast) rasistisch !! sowas sollte man eigentlich im anglerboard nicht lesen müssen


----------



## feinripp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Rasistisch? 

was meinste denn jetzt? Dass das der Grünenpolitiker Ströbele gefordert hat? Oder dass ich das geschrieben habe, dass das gefordert wurde?

Darfst alle ss behalten.. ( oder sollte ich besser schreiben "Doppel-s"  Du weisst schon, wegen der Vergangenheit und so..#q

Petri Ralf


----------



## fkpfkp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Moin,

"und die auch gerne eine türkische Strophe inner Nationalhymne haben wollen?"

Nö, Stöbele (und auch FDP Politiker!!!) wollte(n) lediglich eine Übersetzung der deutschen Nationalhymne ins Türkische..... und das Witzige ist, die gibts schon längst von offizieller Seite (Taschenbuch des Referats Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Deutschen Bundestages mit dem Grundgesetz und der deutschen Nationalhymne in deutscher und türkischer Sprache von 2000 ) gibt... und viel witziger ist, das alle sich darüber aufgeregt haben :q :q :q. Da sieht man mal wieder... Politiker wissen nicht, wovon sie sprechen. Viel Luft um nix.... aber man steht mal wieder in der Zeitung.

Zum Thema Aal...... jeder Satzaal der in geschlossene Gewässer (ja, den Passus mit den Flüssen hab ich gelesen.... aber das wird sicher noch auf Gewässer allgemein ausgedehnt) eingebracht wird, die keine (indirekte) Verbindung zu den Laichgebieten haben, ist für den Fortbestand der Art verloren..... Ich hoffe das wird bei den Besatzmaßnahmen zur Stärkung des Aalbestandes auch bedacht.


----------



## feinripp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

ja hast wohl recht, ich hab grad nachgelesen.. |kopfkrat

aber der Mann mit dem roten Schal ist ja auch für andere gute Vorschläge zu haben.. Turbane bei der Pol. oder türkischer Feiertag (dafür nen deutschen streichen..) etc..

Wollt damit auch nur sagen, daß mich in Bezug auf den Thread die Aussagen von irgendwelchen oppositionellen Grünen echt nicht so kratzen..
im Gegenteil, wer in der Erhaltung und Hege von Gewässern hier eingebunden ist, kann einiges berichten wie falsch verstandener Umweltschutz mehr kaputtmacht als bewahrt..

Aber ist ja auch egal, ich denke auch daß dieser "Erfolg" mit den Aalen schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist, wenn man sieht wie entscheidungskräftig sonst in diesem Bereich agiert wird.


----------



## fkpfkp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Moin,

ich bin gewiss kein Freund der Grünen... aber im Grunde genommen haben Sie mit ihrer Forderung nach einem Exportverbot aber Recht... genau genommen dürfte Glasaal gar nicht mehr in die Büchse.

Und auch wenn gleich wieder ein Aufschrei durch Anglerboard geht.... eine Fangbegrenzung für Aal, wie in einigen Bundesländern ja auch gegeben, ist absolut ratsam. 

Das evtl. noch gepaart mit dem Verbot von Blankaalentnahme.... und natürlich dem Abreißen von Kleinstkraftwerken und einem Rückbau der Begradigung von Flüssen...... (man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen)


----------



## micbrtls (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Tja, ist ja schön, das die Glasaale wieder als Besatzfische dienen sollen! Aber wer erzählt den Kormoranen, das der Aal zu schützen ist oder ab welche Länge der gefressen werden darf?

Wenn die grüne Dame schon den Aal sinnvoll schützen will, dann muß sie aber auch die Bejagung des Kormorans forden und fördern!


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*



> Wenn die grüne Dame schon den Aal sinnvoll schützen will, dann muß sie aber auch die Bejagung des Kormorans forden und fördern!



Na das tun sie doch. Wer hat sich denn die längste Zeit quergestellt, dass die Franzosen etc. schon ganz sauer waren? Deutschland...


----------



## voice (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

jaja...unsere grünen.... wenn die wähler laufen gehen....grünen??? war das nicht die partei, die hunderte tonnen fisch kleingehächselt die flüsse runter schickt????? die eine ganze wirtschaft der umwelt opfern würden???? die politik zur sinn- und wissensfreien angelegenheit erklärt haben?????
es ist schon immer erstaunlich gewesen, mit wie wenig masse zwischen den ohren man in der politik wieviel erreichen kann.
voice


----------



## mowerpac (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Grüne: Beschlossene Schutzmaßnahmen für Aal unzureichend*

Wow eine hochpolitische Diskussion auf fast sachlicher Ebene wie man Sie in Foren kaum findet, Ich bin begeistert. Dachte schon Ich wäre Mitglied einer sehr kleinen Minderheit die sich für solche Themen ereifern kann....und dann auch noch FDP-Fans und Grünen-Kritiker, Klasse! Zu den Aalen : Klar ein sehr kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung, doch dank EU gibts überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu flächendeckenden Kompromissen.

Ich hoffe nur das alle die sich hier aufregen auch in der Praxis verantwortungsvoll handeln, Grosse Haken, Aufhören wenn man genug hat, persönliches Schonmaß und auch mal Verzichten z.B: auf Laichdorsch (auch sehr bedroht).


----------

